# Mayanjungledog's Fluval Ebi / Flora (56K warning)



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*April 16, 2011*

I removed the foam wall and created a moss wall using spiky moss I already had on hand. I just poked the moss into the foam using fine tip forceps.

















Then, I re-siliconed the foam wall back onto the inside of the tank and positioned the hardscape.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*April 16, 2011*

Filled the tank up with water, got the filter running, and first phase of planting.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*April 23, 2011*

Added the cholla wood and ceramic shrimp house, and planted the rest of the Crypt parva. Also added a large wad of mixed moss and a shoal of a half dozen or Celestial Pearl Danio to spawn while the planting was in progress. I took my time planting over the course of about 2 weeks.









Crypt parva then went through a massive melt.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*April 23, 2011*

Another view of the wad of moss.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*May 2, 2011*

More planting.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*May 4, 2011*

Final layout and finally added the shrimp. Removed the CPDs and left the newborn fry.

I removed the guppy grass and put a tiny terra cotta dish in its place.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

*May 6, 2011*

Today's photos:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice. I just bought 20 S+ CRS, but they came in SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO small. Like millimeter small. I am already contacting the seller, because none of his other reviews said they're tiny.... Good luck though!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks great! I like your idea with the moss wall, I was thinking of attaching some to mine but wasn't sure if I wanted to poke it full of holes.


----------



## lysmelee (May 8, 2011)

I love your tank. The tree and the plants really give it a great look!!! Good job!!


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks. I was going to remove the background completely, but I thought the shrimp would like to have all that moss. I started poking the moss through the wall only because I didn't have super glue in the house and was too lazy to run to the store. 



Cynth said:


> That looks great! I like your idea with the moss wall, I was thinking of attaching some to mine but wasn't sure if I wanted to poke it full of holes.


----------



## gills&fins (Mar 3, 2011)

I recently bought a Fluval Flora as my second tank. 

I really like your idea of a moss wall and I would love to know exactly how you did it or how you would recommend doing it.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I ripped the backing off (I initially was not going to use it). Then, I used a fine tipped forceps to "plant" a few sprigs of moss into the foam. I just poked right through it until the moss was wedged in nicely. I staggered it every 1/2" or so. Then, I had to re-silicone the background back on to the inside of the tank. I placed a wet towel over the moss while the silicone dried overnight. Seemed to work well. Moss is doing great now with lots of new growth. Probably could do the moss wall without removing the background.  



gills&fins said:


> I recently bought a Fluval Flora as my second tank.
> 
> I really like your idea of a moss wall and I would love to know exactly how you did it or how you would recommend doing it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update?


----------

